# Lens Recommendations



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Not sure if this topic has been raised but I thought perhaps we can make it into a sticky so people from all over can use it as quick *reference*. So, moderators, if you could please as to be so kind to sticky this thread, it would be awesome

Basically, I think it would be a great idea to list lenses that are good for taking photographs of layouts, particularly those made to enter into competitions(ie:frontal shots). We can list the make and models; be as specific as you can be. So, layout photo experts, please chime in


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm not exactly an expert, but I use a Canon 70-200mm F/4 L @70mm on my 350d/XT. Not good for wide angle or close ups, but I like it. I'd imagine the 24-70L and 10-22 would be good for frontal layouts too. 

Tom


----------



## alpine (Dec 3, 2007)

Paul, I am not experience at photography . I have a d80 nikon and just bought a 60mm micro f2.8 lens . I heard it was the right lens for taking pictures of my discus.

roberto.


----------



## ddaquaria (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm a Nikon shooter also, and for me it depends on the fish. Most of the time, I go back and forth with the 60/2.8 or 105/2.8 (both macro lenses). I would love to try the 70-200/2.8 also. I did not like using my 50/1.4 though.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Hey guys, thanks so much for all your input! This is what I mean by sharing with what lenses we use so everyone can come back here to reference. Let's keep it going


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 26, 2006)

I use the Tamron 90mm Macro, have a look at my recent post for some examples.


----------

